# Bolens 1476 three point installation, little help



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish I had measurements on the rod and where the holes are drilled, I put them at 11-3/4 and 12-1/2" on each side, basically first hole at 3/4" from the end and second hole at 1-1/2", I'm still working ot eh chains, wish I knew the length of those. I think I might take out the turn buckle and just use long eye bolts
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmYlOZkBlbk[/ame]


----------

